# Thinking about a canister filter



## Geradmg513 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am really up in the air on a filter. My Penguin Bio Wheels are too nosiy for my bedroom (waterfall noise) even with the tank level and filled up. I was told go to an Emperor but I am seriously considering a canister. I looked at the Eheim Classic, JBJ Reaction, and the Rena API Filstar XP. I like the ease of set up on the XP. My biggest fear is leaking. I have heard so many issues of leaking but also tons of good feedback as well. I know many times user error can be to blame. What do you guys think?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Ehime Classic's are hands down my favorite. I currently have five of them running in my house. They are the only filter for me. When you are setting one up (regardless of brand) I suggest monitoring the filter running for an entire day. Set it up on your days off and keep an eye on it just to make sure.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IME Emperors are no quieter than penguins. Go aquaclear or canister. It is kinda easy to get a flood until you figure out all the tricks of each individual filter, buy you learn what not to do in a hurry. Have a spill plan. Know where you towels are. 

If you like marineland, the HOT magnum is small 250 GPH, but easy to set up and use. But do not get the biowheel attachment to either the HOT magnum or the magnum 350 as it is louder than the Penguins. On the Magnum 350, the most likely flood is "popping a hose", having one come off where they fit on the filter and on the quick connect valves. I imagine it is same for other canisters.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

You didn't mention how big of a tank you want to filter. For my 125s...I make my own canister filters. Home Depot/Menards/ or Lowes all sell whole house filters and the different cartridges for them. This gives you the advantage of cartridges that can be cleaned and reused...as well as the ability to custom make a filter for your needs. You can add as many stages as you like. Carbon and different sized micron filters are available. I prefer the 20 micron as it doesn't clog as easily. You'll need a pump (the type used for ponds or waterfalls) to push it. I've used a 650 GPH (gallons per hour) pump, with a spraybar on the output...to increase the dissolved oxygen levels beyond the normal saturation level. But I can be a bit of a fanatic when it comes to breeding, and a lot smaller would save on your electric bill. At any rate, the bigger whole house canisters (2 sizes back then) were about $30 with a micron filter, and the pump was about $60. Mine was a 2 stage - carbon/micron, which I later made into just carbon. The string type micron filters are reusable, after soaking them in 50% bleach overnight. I would de-chlor for an hour, and sun dry them overnight. I'd keep three filters per canister. 1 in use/1 drying/ 1 ready to load.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

I use fluval 206 & 406 and had remarks on how quiet they are... i use silicon o ring grease (get food grade) which helps stopping leaks.. if your that worried sit it in a cat litter tray.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Love canisters honestly. Only had experience with Fluval's FX5. I had to check if mine was still working this morning. It gets "loud" for 3-4 hours a day when it's about to stop and purge air to quiet it back down.

Of course though, there are hiccups with it, and HOB and sumps and refugiums. It's called time, it wears things down and everything will at some point have a problem or two.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Regular (non-scented) Vaseline will stop O-rings from leaking.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

food grade o ring grease is what you want, it is made for the job, vasaline doesn't make the ring swell, vasaline will make rubber crack over time as it is petroleum based


----------



## amagad (Jan 6, 2013)

Would u remove the oring and apply liberally or just keep the oring in place and apply at exposed area of oring?


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a FilStar XP, it does 300 GPH...I have had it for a month and no leaks or problems and it is super quiet.

I would take the o-ring out and apply to all sides to be safe but I honestly think you won't have to do that for a while if you buy new


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

amagad said:


> Would u remove the oring and apply liberally or just keep the oring in place and apply at exposed area of oring?


just leave in place, it is a lubricant to stop them sticking where they sit over time


----------



## sumpit92 (Jan 26, 2013)

You can never go wrong with the brand Fluval. Depending on tank size, the Fluval FX-5 is a beast! but will run you about $250. If you're looking for something cheap though I have heard a lot of people raving good reviews on the SUN-SUN canister filters. You can get a cheap one on Ebay!


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I have 2 Eheim's currently running on my 100 gallon tank. I recently completed stone and wood work on the tank I am probably I would say 95% done and have minor finishing to be done. I would say and tell you hands down the Eheim Classics are top notch. There is no sound except when it is forcing out an air pocket and as far as filtration goes my filter maintenance I have pushed to 3 to 6 months unless I see a change in the water that is in clarity or content.


----------

